#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خریدار دست کامل بک لایت سونی kdl_40w600b

## 11amin22

سلام دست کامل بک لایت سونی چهل اینچ مدل 
KDL_40W600B آیا دارید؟ واگرموجوداست قیمتش چقدراست

----------

*optical*

----------

